# Which tetras should I get?



## NeptuneStar (Aug 18, 2011)

Hullo, everyone. I am wanting to get some tank-mates for my little glowlight tetras. The glowlights seem pretty fragile, and I've had some troubles with them, so rather than get more, I thought I'd try a different species of tetra that might be a little hardier.

I have heard that black neon tetras are quite resilient. In everyone's experience, is this true? Would you say that they are any hardier than glowlights? And also, are they compatible with glowlights?

I had heard the same thing about "white neon tetras", but I can't seem to figure out what variety of fish that name is referring to. Maybe they have a more common name?

I'd appreciate all your opinions.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

I like the Neon and Cardinal tetras. Both need clean water in the low 70's. They don't like water with a ph above 7.5 nor water that is very hard. Neons here can be on sale for as low as $1.00. Cardinals are $2.50 and up. When water cinditions are not what they like both fish have very dull colors. I would recommend you get a school size of at least 5 fish.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello Neptune...

Do you have a well planted tank? Tetras do best in well planted tanks. I read recently that once a group of Tetras is introduced to a tank they should be allowed to grow for a few weeks before more fish are added.

The Black Neon Tetra you're talking about is a differently colored version of the Neon.

B


----------



## NeptuneStar (Aug 18, 2011)

Um...no live plants. I'm still a newbie. I thought about it but realized it was more than I could take on right now. Although I've heard they do wonders for the water chemistry.


----------



## PapaM (Jul 10, 2011)

I have 4 GL's and 7 Neons in my tank. They've always gotten along, and they swim together most of the time.


----------

